# Opinions wanted: aggression or curiosity?



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys! I love keeping betta with community fish and the an display to their tank mates (guarding certain places because it's _his_ castle, etc, etc.) I'd love to hear your gatherings on what classifies as aggression vs. curiosity. What signs do they show towards new tank mates and how do they classify, as in flaring, gilling, chasing, etc. Sometimes it's hard to know whether they're curious or have the mind to take a bite. :smile2:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IME, when a Betta is determined to kill something it stalks that individual like a cat stalking its prey. Nothing diverts its attention. Short chasing, flaring, etc., are displays but not necessarily prerequsites to actual aggression. Most Betta "kills" are of fish or inverts already compromised by illness, stress or poor water quality for that species.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

@RussellTheShihTzu Haha, I remember sending you a stressed PM when I got my first guppies because I thought Sam was terrorizing them. I've noticed with my other more active boy when introducing a endler that he chased, flared and as soon as the fish was out of sight completely forgot about him. I honestly think it's a shame bettas get such a bad rap about being merciless killers when most are simply curious. I never had a hunter betta or really seen any massive aggression at the LFS where they keep bettas in community tanks, but it probably depends massively on the personality of the fish along with how threatened they feel about 'invaders' in their space. Bettas often remind me of cats in their behaviors. Very territorial little fish with massive personalities. 
I'm sure space in a huge factor in aggression, too. My betta is content to ignore all his tank mates in his tank because he has his own space and side to chill where no one bothers him. 
If tank mates harass betta, say a tetra is getting too nippy, would a betta begin lashing out? Or ignore it? Depends?

On a side note, I've heard when picking out a betta you can get a better guess on the temperament and aggression of the fish by setting two cups next to each other, and the more submissive fish will be better in a tank. Aren't bettas smart enough to know betta from say, corydoras?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with the above (I mean RussellTheShihTzu's post). Deliberate stalking with very intense focus is usually a good indication of violence brewing. I also wouldn't tolerate _constant_ chasing and intimidatory tactics as this can be very stressful for the fish on the receiving end even if it doesn't result in physical injury.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I agree with the above (I mean RussellTheShihTzu's post). Deliberate stalking with very intense focus is usually a good indication of violence brewing. I also wouldn't tolerate _constant_ chasing and intimidatory tactics as this can be very stressful for the fish on the receiving end even if it doesn't result in physical injury.


I agree. Occasional flaring and chasing are to be expected...from all fish. Constant is a signal there's more going. 

I have the luxury of my tanks all being within sight of my end of the sofa; five of the eight within three feet. Because of that I can watch them quite a lot. I've told this before but Dexter ignored his tankmates in an eight gallon for over a year. Then one night I was watching and he was focused on one particular Chili Rasbora. I fed and he ate then went right back to stalk a Rasbora. Within 15 minutes he was in a temporary 2.5. Until he died he ignored the Habrosus Cory in his new tank. I assume because they were bottom dwellers. It's the reason I suggest introducing bottom dwellers first when a Betta hasn't had tankmates.

I also believe heavy planting is as much for the Betta as the other inhabitants as Betta can be harassed, too. This usually happens when the lights go off so people assume the Betta is fin biting. I have bubble wands with "moonlight" LEDs which allow me to watch when the Stingray aren't on. It's amazing what you see "at night."


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Bottom dwellers such as Corydoras IMO are the greatest betta tankmates. I noticed when I first introduced them to one of my bettas he flared and got real close, wanting to chase, but the fact that the corys ignored him and went about their own business defused him.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I agree. Occasional flaring and chasing are to be expected...from all fish. Constant is a signal there's more going.
> 
> I have the luxury of my tanks all being within sight of my end of the sofa; five of the eight within three feet. Because of that I can watch them quite a lot. I've told this before but Dexter ignored his tankmates in an eight gallon for over a year. Then one night I was watching and he was focused on one particular Chili Rasbora. I fed and he ate then went right back to stalk a Rasbora. Within 15 minutes he was in a temporary 2.5. Until he died he ignored the Habrosus Cory in his new tank. I assume because they were bottom dwellers. It's the reason I suggest introducing bottom dwellers first when a Betta hasn't had tankmates.
> 
> I also believe heavy planting is as much for the Betta as the other inhabitants as Betta can be harassed, too. This usually happens when the lights go off so people assume the Betta is fin biting. I have bubble wands with "moonlight" LEDs which allow me to watch when the Stingray aren't on. It's amazing what you see "at night."


Very neat, I'd love to have a moonlight setting. I'd imagine the behaviors of the fish are very different than when they're awake and at their daily activities. I think corys are more active during the night, or at least mine are. :wink3:


----------

